# dns e dhcp [RISOLTO]

## ITAFurla

premetto che è una domandina facile facile ma a cui ancora non ho trovato risposta (probabilmente ho cercato con le parole-chiave sbagliate  ): 

mi connetto ad alice tramite pppoe ed ottengo i server dns normalmente. 

come provo a fare un ping, scatta dhcpcd e mi svuota resolv.conf. 

come faccio ad impedire questo scempio?? 

(ribadisco che sicuramente è una questione di impostazioni, e quindi di facile risoluzione) 

Grazie..

----------

## ago

non capisco come mai dopo il ping scatta dhcpcd...

cmq un workaround sarebbe bloccare le modifiche al file

```
chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
```

ammesso che da quel pc ti connetta sempre alla stessa rete, altrimenti ti complichi solo la vita

----------

## ITAFurla

ho trovato questa stessa soluzione in diversi forum, ma purtroppo sto installando gentoo sul portatile

e con il quale mi collego solitamente a 3 reti diverse.

cercavo la soluzione nelle impostazioni di dhcp, in modo tale da mantenere i dns forniti dalla telecom in modo dinamico

----------

## Peach

 *ITAFurla wrote:*   

> ho trovato questa stessa soluzione in diversi forum, ma purtroppo sto installando gentoo sul portatile
> 
> e con il quale mi collego solitamente a 3 reti diverse.
> 
> cercavo la soluzione nelle impostazioni di dhcp, in modo tale da mantenere i dns forniti dalla telecom in modo dinamico

 

un no enorme alla soluzione proposta da ago

 :Twisted Evil: 

come hai configurato /etc/conf.d/net ?

----------

## ITAFurla

```
modules=("dhcpcd" "wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dmadwifi"

config_eth0=("dhcpcd" )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0='***'

password_ppp0='***'

pppd_ppp0=(

   "noauth"

   "defaultroute"

   "usepeerdns"

   "holdoff 3"

   "child-timeout 60"

   "lcp-echo-interval 15"

   "lcp-echo-failure 3"

   noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp

)

depend_ppp0() {

  need net.eth0

}

```

lasciami dire che il wireless ancora non funziona per niente, mentre il wired ha il problema di cui sopra...

----------

## Peach

la tua conf non mi sembra tanto sbagliato, apparte il fatto che dhcpcd dovrebbe essere il default, quindi potrei suggerirti di rimuoverlo da modules, e settare il config_eth0 a "dhcp" puro e semplice. per conferma controlla su /etc/conf.d/net.example

```
modules=("wpa_supplicant") 

config_eth0=("dhcp" )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" ) 

link_ppp0="eth0" 

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" ) 

....
```

in ogni caso rileggendo il tuo primo post ancora non mi è chiara la dinamica di quello che succede. non vedo perché dhcpcd dovrebbe entrare in funzione e sovrascriverti /etc/resolv.conf, come se fossi tu a settarlo manualmente...

spiega un po' meglio pls.

----------

## ITAFurla

ok, mentre aspettavo la risposta ho smanettato un pò ed ho risolto  :Smile: 

```
config_eth0=("dhcp" )

modules_eth0=("dhcpcd")

modules_wlan0=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dmadwifi"

config_eth0=("null")

config_ppp0=( "ppp" ) 

[ed il resto invariato]
```

sulla stessa rete avevo un'altro pc (su cui ci facevo le prove) che aveva lo stesso problema, solo che non mi ero accorto di sto fatto dei dns.

mi creai uno script partendo dal capitolo sulle connessioni dal manuale e mi sistemai le configurazioni.

questa volta sono partito con lo stesso script ed ho modificato un po di voci nel tentativo di far funzionare la connessione sul portatile (prima di scoprire che sto giro dovevo installare i driver dell scheda di rete): il risultato è quel pasticcio che avete visto.

mi è bastato confrontare cosa faceva lo script rispetto alla mia configurazione attuale  :Smile: 

probabilmente ci sono ancora degli errori, ma per ora il wired funziona.

grazie mille!!

P.S.: non è che sai come configurare i caratteri del terminale alla grandezza di quelli di quando si fa il boot da livecd?? (sono ancora senza ambiente grafico)

----------

## Peach

ottimo aggiungi [risolto] al titolo del thread

per quanto riguarda i font della console li puoi settare in /etc/conf.d/consolefont

considera che 

1) devi avere installati i font necessari (terminus-font sono quelli che uso io con ter-v12n ma scegli la grandezza che vuoi vedendo la lista di quelli che ti vengono installati)  

2) devi usare qualcosa tipo uvesafb per avere risoluzioni diverse all'avvio

3) un post un argomento  :Wink: 

----------

## ago

 *Peach wrote:*   

> un no enorme alla soluzione proposta da ago 

 

 :Very Happy:  ma non aveva vuotato tutto il sacco..io avevo proposto un workaround per non modificare resolv.conf  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ITAFurla

ottimo, grazie ad entrambi! 

@peach: quella del font mi pareva una cagata tale da non meritarsi un thread  :Razz: 

----------

